

NASA photo captures strange bright light coming out of Mars - signa11
http://www.chron.com/news/strange-weird/article/NASA-photo-captures-strange-bright-light-coming-5382677.php?cmpid=hpts

======
spingsprong
That photo was taken from one of the navcams. Fortunately, the navcams come in
pairs.

[http://mars.jpl.nasa.gov/msl-raw-
images/proj/msl/redops/ods/...](http://mars.jpl.nasa.gov/msl-raw-
images/proj/msl/redops/ods/surface/sol/00589/opgs/edr/ncam/NRB_449790582EDR_F0310000NCAM00262M_.JPG)

[http://mars.jpl.nasa.gov/msl-raw-
images/proj/msl/redops/ods/...](http://mars.jpl.nasa.gov/msl-raw-
images/proj/msl/redops/ods/surface/sol/00589/opgs/edr/ncam/NLB_449790582EDR_F0310000NCAM00262M_.JPG)

Notice the blip is in only one cam image. That pretty strongly suggests it's a
camera artefact and not something real on mars.

~~~
madlag
It's usual for CCD sensors in space to have such artifacts, due to energetic
particles. It's true for a camera on Mars too, as the atmosphere is way too
thin to protect from solar particles.
[http://www.eso.org/~ohainaut/ccd/CCD_artifacts.html](http://www.eso.org/~ohainaut/ccd/CCD_artifacts.html)

------
cratermoon
Wackjob sees UFOs, suggests conspiracy theory. Film at 11.

